# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته برنامه سازی کاممپیوتر یا رشته نرم افزار؟

## mgt1234

سلام دوستان
یه سوال فنی داشتم ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید :
من موندم برای ثبت نام کاردانی پیوسته بین این دوتا رشته
خواستم بدونم نظر شما کدومه با توجه به اینکه من علاقه ی زیادی به یادگیری کدنویسی و مسائلی که مربوط به طراحی سایت و اسکریپت و اینجوری چیزا میشه دارم.
از هر نظر، چه شغلی چه درآمدزایی و کلا هرچیزی بین این دو رشته، کدوم رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mgt1234


سلام دوستان
یه سوال فنی داشتم ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید :
من موندم برای ثبت نام کاردانی پیوسته بین این دوتا رشته
خواستم بدونم نظر شما کدومه با توجه به اینکه من علاقه ی زیادی به یادگیری کدنویسی و مسائلی که مربوط به طراحی سایت و اسکریپت و اینجوری چیزا میشه دارم.
از هر نظر، چه شغلی چه درآمدزایی و کلا هرچیزی بین این دو رشته، کدوم رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟


سلام دوست عزیز
میتونی مثه رفیق من بری رشته ی کامپیوتر شاخه ی نرم افزار و بعد اونجا برنامه نویسی رو به طور حرفه ای شروع کنی
منم الان یه زبون برنامه نویسی بلدم و انشاءالله میخوام همین کارو بکنم
موفق باشید..._

----------


## mgt1234

> _
> سلام دوست عزیز
> میتونی مثه رفیق من بری رشته ی کامپیوتر شاخه ی نرم افزار و بعد اونجا برنامه نویسی رو به طور حرفه ای شروع کنی
> منم الان یه زبون برنامه نویسی بلدم و انشاءالله میخوام همین کارو بکنم
> موفق باشید..._


بله تصمیم گرفتم همینکارو کنم.
به امید موفقیت
ممنون، شما هم موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1): 
برای این تاپیکم اگه اطلاعاتی دارید ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید :
بهترین دانشکده آزاد نرم افزار کامپیوتر در تهران

----------

